

Rob Pike on Google Go: Concurrency, Type System, Memory Management and GC - angrycoder
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/pike-google-go

======
danielparks
The raw FLV video appears to be located at:
<http://flv.thruhere.net/interviews/10-oct-rob-pike-2.flv>

There's also an MP3 link hidden on the page (search for MP3).

